# 6 Series Based Motherboard Have PCI E 3.0 Native Support



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

I remember starting a thread several months ago before Ivy Bridge was released here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163772

I'm happy to inform all of you that i don't think the switches are needed as i originally suspected.

I have Intel Desktop Board DZ68BC Extreme series
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dz68bc.html
which is not stated or indicated by Intel to run PCI-E 3.0, but it does and i have proof of it, apparently all i needed was as i stated in the original thread, I only needed an Ivy Bridge processor and a PCI-E 3.0 capable device

I got the processor Core i7-3770 back in July 10th 2012

And my PCI-E 3.0 capable graphics card EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB on October 22nd 2012

The GPU operates @ PCI-E 3.0, all that was needed are the PCI-E 3.0 lanes from the Ivy Bridge processor.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 25, 2012)

well i found this on youtube so it most be true bcs i don't think anyone with fake it 

[yt]LfW9iint0dc&hd=1[/yt]


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 25, 2012)

I am trying to understand what you are saying. If your board is Gen.3 it will be PCIE 3.0.Some Z68 motherboards are Gen. 3. If it is not Gen. 3, your card is working in PCIE 2.0.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

My old z68 asus board did too. just need the 3rd gen series chipset & pcie 3 gpu etc. Myth busted!!!


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I am trying to understand what you are saying. *If your board is Gen.3 it will be PCIE 3.0.Some Z68 motherboards are Gen. 3.* If it is not Gen. 3, your card is working in PCIE 2.0.



My point is that its not about the board being gen 2 or 3, boards just have the PCI-E slots the processor determines the gen capability (ever since first gens since the PCI lanes were moved to the processor)



mediasorcerer said:


> My old z68 asus board did too. *just need the 3rd gen* series chipset & pcie 3 gpu etc. Myth busted!!!



Exactly you my friend got it right, the boards being PCI-E 3.0 certified is nothing but a myth.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> well i found this on youtube so it most be true bcs i don't think anyone with fake it
> 
> [yt]LfW9iint0dc&hd=1[/yt]



I asked Intel Technical rep before i bought the board back in March this year and He said the board does not support PCI-E 3.0 and also added that it as false advertisement.

Plus after Ivy Bridge come out I asked another Intel rep about it coz i and He told me he can not give me information that is not stated by Intel, and suggested that i get a new 7 Series board instead.

I was right not to listen to him coz i would have shelled another $250 - $300 for a new board and my current board does it just fine


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

GIGABYTE GA-H61M-S2P-B3
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3992#ov

I have bought several of the above boards for some of my friends and apparently now they support PCI-E 3.0 when Ivy Bridge processor (i7s & i5s) is used with it.

When i bought them several months ago Gigabyte website did not state PCI-E 3.0 support on this board but now it does state PCI-E 3.0 support for it.


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 25, 2012)

st.bone said:


> My point is that its not about the board being gen 2 or 3, boards just have the PCI-E slots the processor determines the gen capability (ever since first gens since the PCI lanes were moved to the processor)
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly you my friend got it right, the boards being PCI-E 3.0 certified is nothing but a myth.





Got it. Yes, Sandy 2.0, Ivy 3.0.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

So its like this


6 Series Board + Sandy Bridge CPU = PCI-E 2.0 Operation

6 Series Board + Ivy Bridge CPU (i7 or i5) = PCI-E 3.0 Operation

7 Series Board + Sandy Bridge CPU = PCI-E 2.0 Operation

7 Series Board + Ivy Bridge CPU (i7 or i5) = PCI-E 3.0 Operation


----------



## btarunr (Oct 25, 2012)

There are quite a few 6-series chipset boards with PCIe 3.0 circuitry, which can be put to use with "Ivy Bridge" Core i5/i7 CPUs.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

btarunr said:


> There are quite a few 6-series chipset boards with PCIe 3.0 circuitry, which can be put to use with "Ivy Bridge" Core i5/i7 CPUs.



Those few are the ones I'm talking about coz most of them were not stated to be capable of PCI-E 3.0 I use my motherboard as an example of few, Intel website and technical document + Intel reps stated that it was capable of PCI-E 2.0 only even after i told the rep that I had already changed my processor from i5-2500K to i7-3770, I guess they wanted to make more money by telling me to get a 7 series board.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 25, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Those few are the ones I'm talking about coz most of them were not stated to be capable of PCI-E 3.0 I use my motherboard as an example of few, Intel website and technical document + Intel reps stated that it was capable of PCI-E 2.0 only even after i told the rep that I had already changed my processor from i5-2500K to i7-3770, I guess they wanted to make more money by telling me to get a 7 series board.



Most likely their reps didn't know what they were talking about. Most reps are clueless.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 25, 2012)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Most likely their reps didn't know what they were talking about. Most reps are clueless.



True


----------

